# A. W. O. L.



## IKE (Nov 20, 2017)

Over fifty years ago the Army drafted a young country boy from Tenn. named Zeke. 

On his first day in the Army they issued him a comb and then cut off all his hair.

On the second day in the Army they issued him a toothbrush and then pulled three of his teeth.

On the third day the Army issued him a jock strap........the Army is still looking for Zeke.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2017)

:lol1::clap:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2017)




----------

